# dischidias



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope to put pictures of my dischidia collection up on here to make sure the names fit the plant. Hopefully Antone will show up here and set me straight. Thanks for the help and any advice.

This one should be D. imbricata


















D. platyphylla


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

D. ovata

















D. acuminata fasciated form

















D. nummalariodes


----------



## LaliGoLightly (Aug 21, 2012)

Love your d. nummalariodes! I recently saw a variegated one on eBay! Swoon!

Can't grow D. ovata to save my life!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good. Can't ID for certain until flowers are produced. 

There is no D nummularioides, it's D nummularia. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Antone. I knew you'd be able to sort through the mislabeled ones.

This one I think is called D. sp #9007

















D. lanceolata


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

D. palawan

















D. sp wrinkled

















D. sp #12









D. acutifolia


















D. lutescens

















D. melanesica


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Again, without flowers, I can't say 100% on ID but I won't kid myself, I recognize most of these plants by their foliage. When they produce flowers, you can send those pictures also and we can confirm the IDs.

D. sp. 9007
That is more than likely a clone of D. acuminata or D. acutifolia. They are very close but the flowers tell the story.

D. lanceolata
These look like Ted Green plants. He never had the actual D. lanceolata (I don't think anyone does). This plant is either D. acuminata or D. acutifolia. Again, flowers! 

D. palawan
This name is not correctly labeled. Its probably from Palawan (in the Philippine archipelago) so it should be labeled something like, D. sp. 'Palawan' to signify where its from. I recognize this plant as a close relative to D. ovata. Once it blooms you will see how similar the flowers are (especially if you have a microscope). I had mine labeled as, D. aff. ovata. Keep yours labeled as sp. Palawan for now until it blooms.

D. sp. Wrinkled
I had told Ted that this was D. imbricata. He may have never gotten around to fixing it. If this is from him, thats what it is. Again, flowers to confirm but thats what all mine were.

D. sp. #12
Looks like yet another clone of D. acuminata. The species is very widespread throughout SE Asia and has different foliage throughout its range. Much like D. bengalensis.

D. acutifolia looks correct

D. lutescens
There is no D. lutescens. I am not sure where he got that name from. Its actually a clone of D. major. The bullate leaves are a bit more egg shaped than the typical clone and they are a bit pubescent. Very cool plant but can be picky.

D. melanesica
I think his D. melanesica is actually D. milnei. From what I remember the names are synonymous but D. milnei has precedence.

Some advice I can offer you... Try to plant these cuttings in small pieces rather than mounting them. You'll get much better growth and production out of them. The mounting thing is better suited to the southern climates where they can be left outside and where the humidity is higher. You will spend more time keeping the moss hydrated than its really worth and you will get poorer growth from them.

Glad to see you are enjoying just as much as I do.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Some advice I can offer you... Try to plant these cuttings in small pieces rather than mounting them. You'll get much better growth and production out of them. The mounting thing is better suited to the southern climates where they can be left outside and where the humidity is higher. You will spend more time keeping the moss hydrated than its really worth and you will get poorer growth from them.


This is interesting. I grow a number of mounted Dischidias, and I find that they root quickly, but growth is sporadic and very slow overall. I've sometimes wondered if potting some species like ovata and bengalensis would help, but I never thought to try it with imbricate species. I may have to do some potting now.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: dischidia*

Thanks Antone, you are really shedding some light on these ID's, but like you say...without a bloom, it's kind of hard. I do spend a lot of time misting, once in the morning, again, in the evening and they do seem to be taking off. Some I have lost though, but that's the learning curve. If I wanted to plant these what type of soil would you recommend? I would guess it couldn't be something heavy. Again, thanks for all the advice and pointers. Here's a couple more to sort out...LOL. Oh...and of course you were right about the source of these plants.

D.???

















D. rosea

















D. formanosa

















D. rafflesiana

















D. nummularifolia 'marginata'

















D. merrilli

















D. hirusta









D. milnei

















D. cleistantha

















D. diphylla

















D. 77111 wakefield

















D. lancifolia

















Believe it or not...LOL...I have more, but I think that's enough for now. Antone, I am hooked on dischidias and I am enjoying them. Thanks for the introduction and selling me my first one.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: dischidia*

As far as soil, the basic ABG mix should work. If that ends up being too moist for your plants (will depend on where you live), you can always try the "Phalenopsis Mix" that comes in the purple bag that some Home Depot and Lowes carry (or at least they used to I haven't looked for it in a while) and then mix that with a bit of soil just to give it *some* moisture retention.

Again, posting these plants without flowers is only gonna allow me to give you a good guess...

1. Probably a clone of D. oiantha but could be D. bengalensis. They are closely related (along with D. sp. Geri).

2. This doesn't look like D. rosea to me but that could be because of cultural influence. It looks more like D. sagittata to me.

3. D. formosana looks correct.

4. While D. rafflesiana is a valid name, it is superseded by D. major which is the name it should be kept under.

5. Proper spelling is D. nummularia. That is the variegated form sometimes labeled as, 'Pebble Beach' by some growers. I think the name originally came from Hermann Englemann (Exotic Angel Plants).

6. D. merrillii looks correct. There are a few forms in cultivation.

7. D. hirsuta looks correct. This appears to be the red leaved clone. My favroite. 

8. D. milnei. This looks correct however you have a cutting mounted on the right side of that same mount that appears to be another species.

9. This plant actually looks like D. major, not D. cleistantha.

10. D. diphylla. This appears correct. All stock currently circulated came from my collection.

11. D. sp. 77111 appears to be D. acuminata but *possibly* a Hoya sp. I'm leaning more towards D. acuminata.

12. D. lancifolia appears correct.


----------

